
No one is safe in Hong Kong anymore. Leave when you still can - rhschan
https://hongkongfp.com/2020/07/06/breaking-hong-kong-security-law-police-handed-power-to-do-warrantless-searches-freeze-assets-intercept-comms-control-internet/
======
rhschan
Please also note that the HK police's power to ban messages violating NSL is
extraterritorial. This is regardless of whether the
message/intermediary/hosting/internet service provider is within or outside
Hong Kong.

[https://twitter.com/alvinllum/status/1280184488857710592](https://twitter.com/alvinllum/status/1280184488857710592)

------
dddeeerrr9999
This was all pretty much guaranteed to happen eventually after the UK handed
over Hong Kong to the PRC in 1997.

~~~
fred_is_fred
The west just lack China's attention span for stuff like this. China was
perfectly willing to wait 20 years to make the move and waited for the perfect
time when both the US and the UK are in utter disarray.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
What would you have the us do about this? We are already in a confusing trade
war with China. Because of it being a part of china I don't think the west is
ready to go to war with China over it.

It's horrible, it's what China will do to anyone they get power over. I want
everyone to leave there, I am terrified for all those brave young people.
Their only hope is to leave.

~~~
rodneyzeng
It's not a loss to the world. It is a loss to China, and surely it is a loss
to HK people but who are Chinese.

~~~
Seanambers
You're right. It's not a loss to the world. The world is filled up with
kleptocracies, dictatorships(which China is) or just about anything in-
between.

It is however a loss to the free democratic world.

~~~
allarm
I don’t really think there’s such a thing as the free democratic world
nowadays.

~~~
Seanambers
Keep telling yourself that. You'll know the difference if or when you live
under another system :)

~~~
allarm
I lived under another system, that’s why I’m saying that.

